# Swindler summer ale



## Ronix81 (23/9/17)

Looking to make something similar to James Squires Swindler summer ale. Was planning pale 2row and some light crystal and as It has little bitterness was thinking late additions of calypso and el dorado and then flameout or cube additions as well. Had a play around with beersmith to get the ibu's down but if anyone's has a recipe they want to share that would be great


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/9/17)

the malt bill and hops seem to be suitable for a clone of sorts

your water profile and pH is going to determine the outcome and also getting a good clean fermentation.

from memory that beer is super crisp so getting a pH of 5.2 will be required. Its not a dry finish, so mash at 66 or 67.


----------



## captain crumpet (24/9/17)

Id say the wheat is closer to 20-30% of the grist


----------

